# before and afters!



## godzillaxahhhhhh (May 21, 2006)

heres a before and after of my everyday look!!

before






after










and i recently got hair extentions!!

before






after


----------



## asteffey (May 21, 2006)

wow, you look great! your brother (im guessing) with the super long hair is a doll. 

love the hair.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 21, 2006)

girl ur still pretty without makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love the hair color and lenght.  and the baby in the pic is so freaking cute


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_girl ur still pretty without makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love the hair color and lenght.  and the baby in the pic is so freaking cute_

 
thanks! the baby is my work of art


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 21, 2006)

The hair ext. look beautiful in your hair! You look really great w.o. though.  I love your makeup!


----------



## hazelinsight (May 21, 2006)

Dazziling darling. I love the color of your extentions!


----------



## luckyme (May 21, 2006)

I like your extensions! Are they sewn in or glued?


----------



## hinna (May 21, 2006)

Stunner. You look lovely, as does your child. I love your everyday look - what foundation do you use? It looks so light and natural. Very pretty!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 21, 2006)

its not fair how beautiful you are GAAAAHHH!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (May 21, 2006)

very beautiful and omfg look at ur baby!i love the hair extensions.must have cost u alot of money.


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luckyme* 
_I like your extensions! Are they sewn in or glued?_

 
its clamped on...


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mouthygirl95820* 
_very beautiful and omfg look at ur baby!i love the hair extensions.must have cost u alot of money._

 
\

no actully it was just around 300


----------



## fredinbed (May 22, 2006)

your hair and make up are lovely and the baby is so cute, especially in the little suit.


----------



## jess98765 (May 22, 2006)

hehehe...the baby is so cute!!! it looks like he's picking his nose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe....too adorable i love your hair chicka!


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2006)

You know, I really like the way your hair looks in the before pics, I'm not a fan of extensions. But hey as long as you're happy with it that's all that matters. Your son is soooo cute though!


----------



## Luxurious (May 22, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## ishtarchick (May 22, 2006)

OMG your hair extensions look amazing!!! and your baby is adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what's your lipcolor in the "after" pics?


----------



## Ms. Z (May 22, 2006)

You all look Great. Your baby looks is soooo cute, absolutely huggable!

Love the extensions.  What l/s are you wearing?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 22, 2006)

Love the new hair.


----------



## Tulip (May 22, 2006)

You look cute either way. What did you use please?


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 22, 2006)

I love your hair so gorgeous ! And your makeup looks great too.


----------



## DaisySC (Aug 18, 2006)

I love your vans!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 18, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 18, 2006)

I have the same pair of Vans, they're my fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great hair, great make-up, and adorable baby!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 18, 2006)

i like it and love your shoes


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 18, 2006)

Stunning! u'r kid is so cute


----------



## User34 (Aug 18, 2006)

the make-up is great and the hair looks awesome!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 18, 2006)

Beautifull! Could you please tell us what you used? I especially love the lip colour.


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Aug 18, 2006)

i'd love to know what kind of foundation you use. it looks amazing.


----------



## JoyC (Aug 21, 2006)

What do you use for your base makeup? no offense but, u have a certian amount of dark circles~ but you cover them so well! I know it's all about skills which i lack of~ but i still wanna know more! thanks in advance!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 21, 2006)

i LOVE the extensions


----------

